

That YC "female founders" graph with full context - epeus
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1tZVHgKnNS5ghjkQou4QOyQtQWX9sURgSMVYgyC76z-Q/edit?usp=sharing

======
epeus
NB I only found two all-female YC startups; if there are more, let me know and
I'll correct it.

